

Verifiable Functional Purity in Java - qhoxie
http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/2993

======
JulianMorrison
"Joe-E is a subset of the Java programming language designed to support
programming according to object-capability discipline."
<http://code.google.com/p/joe-e/>

------
jwilliams
This is really interesting - it's got a lot of implications for something like
doing map-reduce in Java.

When doing a Map-Reduce you can't really have any side-effects. So being able
to verify this would be fairly handy.

~~~
mark_h
I think another application could be software transactional memory. As far as
I can tell, this more or less requires a functional implementation (since you
can't roll back side-effects most of the time).

Very cool stuff.

